# Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?



## Imoshen (21. Oktober 2018)

*Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Hey,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich meinen Frontlüfter ausbauen müssen, weil er extrem laut geworden ist. 
Dadurch habe ich jetzt nur noch einen Lüfter hinten und oben am Gehäuse. Macht es Sinn Einen davon stattdessen vorne einzubauen? Brauche ich unbedingt 3 oder mehr Lüfter? 
Ich habe momentan keine Teile overclocked und nutze einen Alpenföhn Brocken + MSI Gtx 960, falls das wichtig ist. 
Danke für eure Hilfe.

MfG
Imoshen


----------



## azzih (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Muss man das halt im Einzelfall mal sehen, hängt halt auch davon ab was für Komponenten so verbaut sind. Allerdings sind die Lüfter, die die Abluft aus dem Gehäuse blasen wichtiger, da kalte Luft durch den entstehenden Unterdruck schon ihren Weg ins Gehäuse findet.
Optimales Setup ist ein Lüfter der kalte Luft reinbläst und einer der sie wieder rausbefördert. Wie genau du das anordnest ist meist relativ wurst. Mehr als 2 Lüfter bringen dann immer weniger zusätzlichen Nutzen.

An deiner Stelle würd ich halt bei Gelegenheit nen neuen Lüfter vorne einbauen, sowas wie der BQ Pure Wing ruiniert einen finanziell auch nicht. Aber grad jetzt in den kühleren Monaten wirst du eh keine Probleme kriegen


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Beim Frontlüfter bzw einblasenden Lüfter allgemein geht es vor Allem darum frische Luft gezielt zuzuführen. Gezielt im Sinne von "wo will man sie hinhaben" und "woher soll sie kommen", Letzteres vor allem aus Thema Staubfilter bezogen.
Hast du nur ausblasende Lüfter wird die frische Luft recht willkürlich angezogen. Für die Temperaturen macht das im günstigsten Fall nicht so wahnsinnig viel Unterschied, bei kühlerer Hardware eh nicht, aber man holt sich halt mehr Staub rein.

Es kann Sinn machen den Deckellüfter vorne reinzubauen, je nach Case etc. Viel unterschied macht das sicher nicht (eher im Bereich von +-1-2Grad) aber dein System bleibt wohl etwas länger sauber. 2 Lüfter sind auch nicht zu wenig, kein Grund sich da einen Kopf zu machen

Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse


----------



## Camari (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Optimal und völlig ausreichend sind zwei Lüfter vorne und ein Lüfter hinten.

Es reicht aber auch ein Lüfter vorne und einer hinten muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

hab 3 vorne 2 im Deckel genau über den CPU Kühler und 1 hinten


----------



## Imoshen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Beim Frontlüfter bzw einblasenden Lüfter allgemein geht es vor Allem darum frische Luft gezielt zuzuführen. Gezielt im Sinne von "wo will man sie hinhaben" und "woher soll sie kommen", Letzteres vor allem aus Thema Staubfilter bezogen.
> Hast du nur ausblasende Lüfter wird die frische Luft recht willkürlich angezogen. Für die Temperaturen macht das im günstigsten Fall nicht so wahnsinnig viel Unterschied, bei kühlerer Hardware eh nicht, aber man holt sich halt mehr Staub rein.
> 
> Es kann Sinn machen den Deckellüfter vorne reinzubauen, je nach Case etc. Viel unterschied macht das sicher nicht (eher im Bereich von +-1-2Grad) aber dein System bleibt wohl etwas länger sauber. 2 Lüfter sind auch nicht zu wenig, kein Grund sich da einen Kopf zu machen
> ...



Danke für den Link. So wie es aussieht, habe ich momentan dieses Setup.
Ich nehme stark an, dass ich vorher den "Standard" Airflow hatte mit Frontlüfter, der die Luft anzieht. Mit den +1.0°C im Bereich der Grafikkarte, kann ich erstmal leben denke ich. 
Bis nächsten Sommer habe ich hoffentlich sowieso aufgerüstet und kann dann weiterschauen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



Imoshen schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn Einen davon stattdessen vorne einzubauen?


Nein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Camari schrieb:


> Optimal und völlig ausreichend sind zwei Lüfter vorne und ein Lüfter hinten.


Für was optimal?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camari (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für was optimal?



Ich hab's mehrfach bei mir getestet. Hatte auch schon einige Gehäuse und für mich waren zwei Lüfter vorne und einer hinten die beste Lösung weshalb ich aufgrund meiner Erfahrung dies als optimal empfinde für einen guten Airflow


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Die Unterschiede der einzelnen Lösungen sind gering. Das sagen die Bilder im wesentlichen aus, ein Grad Änderung geht im Messfehler unter. Erst bei sehr potenter Hardware und mangelnder Belüftung bemekt man Effekte, die schnell Richtung 5-10°C Temperaturerhöhung im Gehäuse gehen können. Die ganze Frage ich immer, wie schnell man die Lüfter drehen lässt. Natürlich reicht ein 120mm Lüfter im Heck für jede Hardware, wenn es ein 3000U/min Noctua Industrial ist. Aber wer will das ertragen? Das Ziel ist immer, unhörbar zu bleiben und dann helfen viele Lüfter an sinnvoller Stelle.

Und ja, der Test ist zweifelhaft, da sich jedes Gehäuse und jede Hardware gundsätzlich anders verhält. Grundsätzlich sind zwei Lüfter hinten und hinten oben aber ganz tauglich. Wenn man nicht schrauben will, kann man das so lassen


----------



## Darkscream (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



> Das Ziel ist immer, unhörbar zu bleiben und dann helfen viele Lüfter an sinnvoller Stelle.


Genau so ist es, habe selber stundenlang alles gemessen was mir eingefallen ist, was man in einem PC Gehäuse messen kann. Danach hab ich einen Ausschnitt in die Seitenwand meines gedämmten Gehäuses geschnitten, damit ich es leise bekomme bei Last 
Die oberen Lüfter helfen vor allem bei langer Belastung weil sie die warme aufsteigende Luft absaugen, schnell laufen müssen sie dafür nicht, aber nach über einer Stunde zocken waren die Temps um 2°C niedriger als ohne sie (mit einer 350W GraKa).


----------



## buggs001 (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Um etwa einen 10er einen neuen Lüfter kaufen und vorne einbauen.
Sollte doch drinnen sein.
 - - > Diskussion beendet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



buggs001 schrieb:


> Um etwa einen 10er einen neuen Lüfter kaufen und vorne einbauen..


Billiger und sogar mit guter Lagerung:
Arctic F12 PWM PST, 120mm ab €' '4,23 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Arctic F14 PWM PST ab €' '5,73 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Arcticlüfter sind gerade in dem Bereich, der uns wichtig ist, also leise, führend. Wer hätte das gedacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: 120-mm-Luefter im Test: Analyse zum Einfluss des Luefters auf den CPU-Kuehler (Seite 2) - ComputerBase


----------



## Darkscream (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



> Die Arcticlüfter sind gerade in dem Bereich, der uns wichtig ist, also leise, führend. Wer hätte das gedacht


Dafür werden sie am schnellsten lauter und gehen am schnellsten kaputt.


----------



## Imoshen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Ich danke euch! Sobald ich mir wieder etwas bei mindfactory bestelle, kommt ein Lüfter dazu. 
Da sind 5 Euro wohl gut investiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Dafür werden sie am schnellsten lauter und gehen am schnellsten kaputt.


Die PST Baureihe hat eine neue Lagerung, keine Ahnung, ob das nur ein Marketing gerede ist, oder eine reale Optimierung.

Nein, sie werden nicht lauter als die meisten Premiumlüfter, denn sie drehen gar nicht sonderlich hoch. Es liegt an der Auslegung, es ist ähnlich den Scythe Kaze Flex. Beide haben sehr viele Flügel, das ist für dem Bereich, den wir nutzen optimal, weil von 400-800U/min ordentlich Wind erzeugt wird, bei höheren Drehzahlen wird es dann weniger optinal. Klick doch einfach die drei Diagramme durch. Gerade überteure Noiceblocke eLoop "versagen" kläglich, naja, alles ist auf hohem Niveau, aber warum sollte man 30,-€ für einen >Noctualüfte rausgeben, wenn es für 5,-€ bei Arctic ebenso gute Ergebnisse gibt.


----------



## DJ_Michii (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*

Wie sieht es eig. aus wenn das Gehäuse vorsieht 4x unten Seitlich und 3x Vorne für frischluft und 3x Oben 1x Hinten für raus blasen?

Ist das "gut" vom Hersteller oder ehr so meh ?


----------



## Darkscream (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



DJ_Michii schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eig. aus wenn das Gehäuse vorsieht 4x unten Seitlich .....


Diese Form kenne ich eigentlich nur für Radiatoren die unter dem Board in einer eigenen Kammer liegen und auf der anderen Seite ihre Abluft wieder raus blasen können.


----------



## DJ_Michii (21. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Wie wichtig sind Frontlüfter für den Airflow/Kühlung?*



Darkscream schrieb:


> Diese Form kenne ich eigentlich nur für Radiatoren die unter dem Board in einer eigenen Kammer liegen und auf der anderen Seite ihre Abluft wieder raus blasen können.



Ahhh okay, leider reichen dafür die Schläuche der AIO nicht, zumindest bei meiner AIO.


----------

